# Bow hunting anyone?



## slingin' meat (Dec 17, 2004)

...archery season is right around the corner and I'm thinking of 
concentrating more on walking through the woods for exercise.

Do you know what kind of bow this person is using? I can't quite tell
from the picture, but it appears to be a very small compound bow. 

Also, I understand there are two openings on this persons lease for the 
2007 season. 

You interested?


----------



## flyingfish (Mar 21, 2006)

This one gives a whole new meaning to kisser button. I know guys that have hit thier arms with the string. She's got a couple of other things to watch out for.

gary


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

No thanks, I need to keep my focus on the 4 legged does.


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

Uh...you know that there's more pics to that don't ya? I'm guessing you didn't want to post the rest...lol


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Fresh2Salt said:


> Uh...you know that there's more pics to that don't ya? I'm guessing you didn't want to post the rest...lol


Not even going to ask......................................


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I can't really tell what the bow is, but, she has very good form.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

My lordy, thats why I love bow hunting.
Mathews, SQ2:spineyes:


----------



## BALZTOWAL (Aug 29, 2006)

Looks Like A Good Reason To Lose Focus On Bow Season


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

BALZTOWAL said:


> Looks Like A Good Reason To Lose Focus On Bow Season


Don't be ridiculous...I'm focused...In fact I'm bordering on strained...lol


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

While bowhunting is not normally about the rack....in this case I am thinking Booner.

Please send any pics inappropriate for the site to my e-mail for inspection.


Chunky...close to the line, but hopefully not over


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

I don't know about you but I've hooded a couple of arrows and it was cool every time.

Congrats on the nice shooting.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I dont know whats smaller her waist or shirt...


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Yep, a booner for sure and that as far as I'm goin.


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

Wow....


----------



## bohunk1 (Nov 12, 2006)

If U look real hard U can see a BOW and arrow!


----------



## slingin' meat (Dec 17, 2004)

I just knew everyone would enjoy that bow...lol


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

[email protected] for pic review and exchange 


slingin' meat said:


> I just knew everyone would enjoy that bow...lol


----------



## kurt68 (May 21, 2004)

I've seen her other pics and let me say.....She has good form.


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm old enough to be her dad!


----------



## cncman (Sep 12, 2005)

What bow? And yes I am interested in the 2 openings.



slingin' meat said:


> ...archery season is right around the corner and I'm thinking of
> concentrating more on walking through the woods for exercise.
> 
> Do you know what kind of bow this person is using? I can't quite tell
> ...


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

And they are where?????



kurt68 said:


> I've seen her other pics and let me say.....She has good form.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Yea what Brice said...give em up! Surrender the pictures, lol.

TH


----------



## slingin' meat (Dec 17, 2004)

Yeah!!!!! I wan't to see the other ones too!


----------



## expressfish (Jun 8, 2004)

oh my goodness


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Um ugh Um ugh..... oh heck never mind.


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

What about this one?


----------



## willielancon (Feb 15, 2007)

that one is good.....anymore?


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

williamcr said:


> What about this one?


Appears to be using a string release.


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

TXPalerider said:


> Appears to be using a string release.


I wish someone would release the string.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

This gal is pretty good too. It's probably been posted before but here you go if not:


----------



## red-fin (Nov 4, 2004)

Where are the rest????


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

red-fin said:


> Where are the rest????


There are only three total.


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

justletmein said:


> There are only three total.


Well then post away.......


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

bbridges said:


> Well then post away.......


The other two are covered, here's the last one. You're not missing much, think the one fully clothed is the best one if you ask me.


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 11, 2006)

*bowhunting anyone*

That's just wrong.


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Certain body parts are different. Don't think they are the same girls


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

Makes sense she is shooting a Martin.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Outcast said:


> Certain body parts are different. Don't think they are the same girls


All three pics are with the same bow and the two have the same tats and the others have the same football shaped... well nevermind just saying it's the same girl in all three pics.



williamcr said:


> Makes sense she is shooting a Martin.


Yep, is that a Leopard?


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

It might be a Bengal!


----------



## kurt68 (May 21, 2004)

OK, here is the front view. Don't give me reds for showing you. lol


----------



## kurt68 (May 21, 2004)

Sorry, here it is. From a bow hunting site.


----------



## texjam (Jun 6, 2006)

That bow is a new line called Mayhem Grabatz. Silica based to absord shock.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

kurt68 said:


> OK, here is the front view. Don't give me reds for showing you. lol


Reds my arse, you're getting green! LOL


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

That bugger is hard to look at!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ty


----------



## no bait (Jan 19, 2007)

I Need To Go Get My Bow


----------



## Koolbreeze72 (Jul 11, 2006)

"What Happens In Bow Season Stays In Bow Season!"


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

I think that bow comes with hand warmers.


----------

